# A Lorne Simpkins thriller. Impeding Justice.



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi,

I'd like to introduce my crime/thriller to you all and also let you know at the moment, I'm offering it at 72 pence or $1.12, it's weird as I asked for it to be priced at 99 cents. 

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/28137

I felt there was a shortage in the market of feisty female detectives, so I created D I Lorne Simpkins, my main character, those who have read the book so far have compared her to Jane Tennison of 'Prime Suspect' fame.

In Impeding Justice Lorne comes up against her nemesis 'The Unicorn', an underworld criminal who does everything in his power to make her life hell and prevent her from bringing him to justice.

Her determination to capture the criminal intensifies when Lorne's daughter is kidnapped and she is removed from the case.

Can she bring the vile criminal down before he destroys all her loved ones...

The book is full of twists and turns so prepare yourself for a roller-coaster ride.

Hope you enjoy the read.

Mel

http://tinyurl.com/2c9ve9w Amazon. USA

http://tinyurl.com/332dv5k Amazon. UK


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Mel--

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your profile signature. You may find tutorials on using images on KindleBoards here

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author (Jun 25, 2010)

Mel, congrats and welcome.

Linda


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Thank you, Linda.

If anyone wants to know more about my book, don't be afraid to ask.

Mel


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

On my to read list!


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Thank you, John.

Can't wait to return the favour. Apparently I have a lot of choice! lol

Melxx


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Well, I read this book the other day, and I thoroughly enjoyed it. More twists than a crazy straw.


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

thanks so much, John. I'm heading over to buy one of your books now.

I'm glad you enjoyed it.

Melx


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

I'd just like to wish everyone, authors and readers alike a very Merry Christmas.

Hope Santa doesn't pass by your house without stopping! ;-)

I'd also like to inform you that Impeding Justice is still reduced at $0.99/£0.72.

Be safe and happy this holiday.

Melxx


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

Hey, Mel, have you upped the price yet, or is it still on sale?


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi Susan thanks for asking, nice to see you here.

I upped it last week to $2.99 then felt guilty! lol

So I've lowered it back down to $1.45

I'm glad to say I'm getting very favourable reviews on both sides of the pond!

Mel


----------



## Maria Savva (Sep 14, 2010)

Sounds like an interesting read, and being a Londoner, I'm always interested in reading books set in London.  I'm adding it to my to read list


----------



## stacyjuba (Jul 12, 2010)

Sounds great! I love feisty female detectives!


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Thank you ladies, I know all about those tbr lists! lol

Stacy they don't come much feistier than Lorne I can tell you, but she has a softer side too.

Mel


----------



## nealsillars (Dec 10, 2010)

Good luck with the book!

Neal


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks Neal and all the best to you too!

Mel


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

I've just received another five star review from a satisfied reader.

5.0 out of 5 stars 'Justice' in the title, 19 Jan 2011
By 
Helen Bennett "Bronwyn" (Berkshire, UK) - See all my reviews
This review is from: Impeding Justice (Kindle Edition)
I was first drawn to this book by the title, after seeing it mentioned in the Authors' forum, as I was seeking a present for my husband who likes crime fiction, which I don't (usually). I was disappointed at first to find it was not available in paperback (because it doesn't seem much like a present if you simply download a book). However, at least it gave me the opportunity to read it first on my own Kindle and I was plesantly surprised.
This book fully exploits the 3 major human emotions: love, fear and rage, with most of the others in between (jealousy, remorse, revenge, etc). For me, a book really stays in mind when I think back and cannot remember if it was indeed a book, or a film I once saw. That is how 'real' the characters seemed.
I still hope to buy a printed copy for my husband when it becomes available, as well as the sequel(s). 

Brings a certain joy to the heart.

Mel


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

Yay, Mel! Keep up the good work -- which means go write another book, lady!


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks Sue, there's one due next month and four more to be edited by June!!!

Mel


----------



## MarkPaulJacobs (Jan 21, 2011)

Looks good. Why is that unicorn attacking London?


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

Because it can, of course. Why else do ANYthing?


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

This is my weekly bump and I'd like to tell you that I've just received the paperback version of Impeding Justice, it should be in the Amazon shop within the next few weeks.

Will keep you posted.

If you do wish to purchase it beforehand you can send me a message.

Mel


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Mel:

I did see some mention of this new arrival.  How exciting.  Is this your first novel in print?  How does it feel to hold that in your hand after so many months of writing and editing?

I'm excited for you.  Enjoy.


----------



## Darcia (Jul 16, 2010)

Sounds like my type of read, Mel! It's on my list of books to buy.


----------



## Sebastian Kirby (Jan 3, 2011)

Mel

Good to hear that 'Impeding Justice' is doing so well in the Thriller charts!

Seb


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

Mel, be sure to send your back cover copy in to Thea for her Rate Me Some feature!


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

This looks interesting. I love the idea of a thriller set in London, and not just b/c I'm British. London is wild, exciting and a great place for a murder mystery. Adding this to my books to read.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

WestofMars said:


> Mel, be sure to send your back cover copy in to Thea for her Rate Me Some feature!


Thanks for the mention in the thread, Susan. Mel: I'd love to have you....again....you were just listed, but give it a month or two, we'll put you up against some different blurbs. It was a pretty psick contest this past month. all good blurbs


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

No prob, Thea.

Jenny, have YOU sent Thea your blurb??


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

I haven't, Susan. I must do that.


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

Please do! She needs blurbs -- I don't think she's gotten a Taste Test up for February yet. It's such a cool, unique promo...


----------



## MonkeyScribe (Jan 27, 2011)

Sounds like my kind of book. I'm going to check it out, thanks.


----------



## SuzanneTyrpak (Aug 10, 2010)

Keep up the good work, Mel!


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

ooops! Sorry for not responding folks I keep losing the thread!

Fabulous news yesterday Amazon dropped the price in the UK of Impeding Justice and it shot up 1168% yes that's right 1168%.

It's now sitting in the top 100 in the UK at #79.

79 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

   * #17 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers
   * #19 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers
   * #61 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction

It's available in the US too and getting great reviews!

Hope you'll give it a go for only 99 cents.

Mel


----------



## Jake Barton (Feb 5, 2011)

Fabulous news, indeed. Great stuff, Mel.


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Look like we're both doing great Jake. 

Wonder if Harper Collins are watching! lol


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Just noticed that Amazon have reduced the price of my book in the USA now to 79 CENTS!!!

Grab it quick folks! Before they change their minds.


----------



## RJMcDonnell (Jan 29, 2011)

Your novel sounds very interesting, Mel. I'm looking forward to reading an excerpt soon.


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks RJ, I hope you enjoy it.

Don't forget the sequel will be out next week.


----------



## SarahBarnard (Jul 28, 2010)

I have Impeding and Final both on my kindle, in my TBR file. I'm intrigued ..... Just need to read faster so I can get to them!
@Theapatra - taste test? Book blurbs? Can I play?


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

Loved your first one, Mel, and I'm anxious to start the new one. Lorne is such a great character. Tough, vulnerable, competent. Takes no #fl% from anyone. 
Hope it skyrockets up the charts!


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

WestofMars said:


> Please do! She needs blurbs -- I don't think she's gotten a Taste Test up for February yet. It's such a cool, unique promo...


you, my dear, make me smile. thank you. I do need blurbs for march...


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

SarahBarnard said:


> I have Impeding and Final both on my kindle, in my TBR file. I'm intrigued ..... Just need to read faster so I can get to them!
> @Theapatra - taste test? Book blurbs? Can I play?


Of Course. Check the blog for real details, but basically, I just post blurbs and let folks vote and gift the winning blurb's book to a random voter. it's fun. great promo and great swag.

http://theaatkinson.wordpress.com

click on rate me some

t


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Oi you, you taking over my thread Thea?

Considering you're so nice I'll let you.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

you're such an angel, considering you write such shudder worthy thrillers. yowza.


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Just to let you lovely people know that Impeding Justice which should be $2.99 has been reduced by Amazon to 99cents. Oh and it's also sitting at #2 in police procedurals in the UK.

Hope you enjoy it.

The sequel has been out just over a week too and is romping up the UK charts. Also 99cents.

Have a great day.

Mel


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Both my books are featured on http://dailycheapreads.com/ and are priced at 99cents. 

Forgot to say, Impeding Justice is currently #34 in police procedural in the US and #3 in the UK.


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm whooping with joy as Impeding Justice has just made the top 20 in police procedurals.

Thank you to everyone who has bought this and the sequel Final Justice which jumped into the top 100 in action and adventures yesterday and is currently sitting at #72.

Have a great weekend.

Mel


----------



## wyndwitch (Feb 23, 2011)

I could not find my kindle earlier, search as I might... Guess where I found it? In the small room, dearest hubby had pinched it to read some more of your book! I am so seriously going to get him his own kindle for his birthday, mind you he might have brought himself an iPad by then ...


----------



## Jake Barton (Feb 5, 2011)

Good news, Mel. One book doing so well would be impressive - having two hitting such heights is simply outstanding!


----------



## KimberElliott (Feb 9, 2011)

Looks great Mel, I love novels set in my hometown!


----------



## Valerie Maarten (Jan 14, 2011)

Mel, got your first book and now I'll definitely have to get your second.  Can't wait to read them.  Great job!!!  You're climbing the charts


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

@Wyndwitch hey, wrestle it back off him, so not fair.  

@ Kimber, I used to live there too, many years ago. ;-)

@Jake, thanks Jake. ;-)

@Val, hope you enjoy the sequel Val. The third in the series should be out sometime next month, busy editing at the moment.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author (Jun 25, 2010)

I love female detectives, especially good ones.  You're definitely on my TBR list, and moving up quickly.  I need to get through these two before the third one comes out or I'm going to be so behind.

Linda


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Bless you Sibel and Linda, I'll get around to yours in the summer the way things are going! lol


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

It's always nice to get a great review, it's even nicer when that person starts a thread in a forum about your book.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/tag/kindle/forum/ref=cm_cd_tfp_ef_tft_tp?_encoding=UTF8&cdForum=Fx3IRFCNF3E5K2W&cdThread=TxQ00AV0I2E0EQ&displayType=tagsDetail

Brought a smile to this middle-aged writer's face anyway!


----------



## EGranfors (Mar 18, 2011)

Sounds like a good book!  I'm writing a prequel to Tale of Two Cities (Dickens classic)--I need some London historical texts.  Any ideas?


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Oh crikey, not really!

Except do a search on the internet, it's surprising what you find nowadays. Good luck.


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

There's a Q&A with me on Mark edwards website here. http://indieiq.com/2011/05/05/qa-with-mel-comley


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Both Impeding Justice and Final Justice are on offer at 99 cents still.

I hope to have some exciting news to share about the third book in the series soon.


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Just received two more cracking reviews overnight.

4.0 out of 5 stars A fast-paced thriller that keeps you flipping pages, May 18, 2011
By 
Dave (Europe) - See all my reviews
This review is from: Impeding Justice (A Lorne Simpkins thriller) (Kindle Edition)
- - No spoilers - -

Impeding Justice has everything a good thriller should have: a tough heroine, who keeps getting obstacles hurled at her, a ruthless villain who constantly seems to be one step ahead, some secondary characters who add to the twists and turns, and tight, fast-paced plot.

This thriller had some other good elements, and a few bad ones as well. The main character, Lorne Simpkins is well-rounded and three dimensional. She managed to annoy me one scene, then win me over the next with some grudging admiration. When an author can pull that off, it shows some strong writing. Matters regarding the raising of her daughter, her problematic relationship with her husband, and a willing admirer on the job makes for plenty of intrigue, and give Lorne added depth.

On the other hand, the villain, had some cruel traits which were quite outlandish and bordering on caricature, at least to me. His sadistic cruelty was put to use in a very smart way, and there were some scenes were I had a hard time to keep reading and control my horror, even though the author, Mel Comley, often cut away just before the gruesome bits. And still it was hard to read. Kudos to Comley on that.

What kept this from five stars were some issues with the dialogue (I specifically struggled to follow who was talking when, in several scenes), some punctuation issues, and an ending which didn't completely satisfy me. But those details are really no excuse for not reading this thriller, especially considering the price. I'll definitely read the sequel. 

and in the UK.

5.0 out of 5 stars Loved it !, 18 May 2011
By 
Shell
This review is from: Impeding Justice (A Lorne Simpkins thriller) (Kindle Edition)
I bought this book in Jan but have only just got around to reading it. I couldn't put this book down and read it within a few hours. Yes there are still quite a few typing errors in it as some reviewers have said (most of them seemed to be where there hadn't been a space put inbetween two words) but don't let this put you off as they are not major ones. This was a fast paced story full of suspense and I am just about to buy the next book as I can't wait to see what happens. I would definitely recommend this book ! 

I've had to postpone the third book in the series, news on that soon.


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

It's my pleasure to be sponsoring the Red Adept site this week. http://redadeptreviews.com/

Lynn does a valuable job of reviewing and supporting Indie writers.

Thank you Lynn, for all you do.



Also had a fab 4 star review on goodreads today too.

Good solid entertainment. This is a British police drama by a British author and I had fun looking up some of the British phraseology and slang to make sure I understood the proper nuance. Not strictly necessary to enjoy the story, but as an American, sometimes the English language baffles me. At first I was reminded of the UK TV series, Prime Suspect, but Mel Comley removed all the boring parts. It's fast paced, predictable in the right places, and keeps you guessing when it counts. Like I said, good solid entertainment.


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Received a wonderful five star review the other day on Goodreads that I thought I'd share with you all.

Nick's review
Jun 09, 11

5 of 5 stars
bookshelves: --kindle-ereader, 2011, comley-mel
Read from May 14 to June 09, 2011 — I own a copy
BCID: (generate)


I really enjoyed the book I found that the words flowed off the page and kept me hooked to find out what was going to happen next. I felt that the style of the story and the plot are as good as James Patterson’s Alex Cross series, which are a great series to read. So is Lorne Simpkins going to be the English version to Alex Cross? Let’s hope so.

I have the next book Final Justice on my kindle waiting for me to start reading.

I would like to say a big! Thank you to Mel Comley for writing a gripping story and I can not wait to start the next book. I hope my review has given the book the justice it deserves. 

Always nice to be compared to the man who influenced my decision to write thrillers.


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Mel--

Just popping in to say "hi"! I enjoy reading your tweets and posts. I've got to get your book!

Dana


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks Dana, that's sweet of you. I try to make my tweets entertaining, can't stand it when people talk about the weather all the time!   


Happy Father's Day guys, hope you bought your dad something nice.

I paid tribute to my grandfather on my blog today as he brought me up when my father left me  at the age of three.


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Amazon have just made Impeding Justice FREE, not sure how long it will last though.


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Impeding Justice is the featured book of the day today on ENT.

http://ow.ly/5CqAq

Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Just a quick reminder that Impeding Justice is still on offer at 99 cents.

And the sequel Final Justice is $2.99.

Hope you enjoy them.


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Just had a wonderful review from All things Books.

http://speedyreader-allthingsbooks.blogspot.com/2011/08/impeding-justice-by-mel-comley.html?zx=40354dee02053601

Made my day.


----------



## Saffina Desforges (Dec 8, 2010)

Yay! Saw it.


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks Saffi,

Just had another five star review for Impeding Justice.

5.0 out of 5 stars Thrilling!, August 24, 2011
By 
Lia Fairchild (Author of In Search of Lucy)
This review is from: Impeding Justice (A Lorne Simpkins thriller) (A DI Lorne Simpkins thriller) (Kindle Edition)
In Impeding Justice, Mel Comley pulls together the key ingredients for a captivating police thriller; a strong-willed female heroine, a relentlessly cruel villain, and plenty of action-packed scenes. Inspector Lorne Simpkins is hunting down the "The Unicorn," who always seems to be one step ahead of her. I really enjoyed her gritty, unique character and liked that the author still showed a vulnerable side once and a while. Lorne is also accompanied by an interesting cast of supporting characters that were distinctive and memorable. The ending of the book was like a blockbuster movie that left me ready for the sequel. So, I guess my next read will be Final Justice, by Mel Comley. 

Thanks Lia.


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Impeding Justice is still on offer and the exciting news is that the prequel CRUEL JUSTICE comes out on the first of October!


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Had a wonderful review this week for Impeding Justice.

5.0 out of 5 stars Fast Paced, Action Packed, October 6, 2011
By 
Marilou George (Port Orange, FL United States) - See all my reviews
Amazon Verified Purchase(What's this?)
This review is from: Impeding Justice (Revised version) (A DI Lorne Simpkins thriller) (Kindle Edition)
Impeding Justice by Mel Comley is a fast paced action packed book that I really enjoyed and was totally engrossed in. With Detective Inspector Lorne Simpkins as the heroine and the Unicorn as her evil nemesis, the action is non-stop. The other characters were a great supporting cast and played an integral part in the story. When the Detective Inspectors daughter gets pulled into this force of evil you will be on the edge of your seat! This book has all the twists and turns you would expect from a really great story. I would recommend this book to everyone, it was great! 

The good news is that I've just submitted the files to all three justice books and they should be out in paperback before Christmas.  

Mel


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Impeding Justice is still on offer at 99cents.

I have a new novellette coming out in the Lorne Simpkins series next week, all the proceeds of which will be going to a dog charity.


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Reduced to $0.99 for the holidays! 

Happy Thanksgiving guys. ;-)


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

I was interviewed by top thriller writer Robert Bidinotti today on his blog.

Here's the link.

http://www.bidinotto.com/2011/12/interviews-with-indies-mel-comley-crime-thriller-author/


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Impeding Justice has just gone FREE, grab your copy now.


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

My thriller Impeding Justice received a wonderful five star review today for a Top 150 reviewer. You can get your copy for only 99 cents.

Here's the link.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/review/R90G13DBUTPHH/ref=cm_cr_dp_perm?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B0045UA6F0&nodeID=341677031&tag=&linkCode=


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

My thrillers are on offer this weekend you can get the best-selling trilogy for under $5.00

Cruel Justice is on offer at 99 cents.

http://www.amazon.com/Cruel-Justice-Lorne-Simpkins-ebook/dp/B005QOY4FM

Impeding Justice is also on offer at 99 cents.

http://www.amazon.com/Impeding-Justice-Simpkins-thriller-ebook/dp/B0045UA6F0

and Final Justice is available for $2.99

http://www.amazon.com/Final-Justice-Simpkins-thriller-ebook/dp/B004OEKFYO

Have a great weekend.


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Received a wonderful review for Impeding Justice this week, it's always nice as this was the first in the Justice series to be released. Still available for $2.99.

5.0 out of 5 stars edge of the seat stuff 22 July 2012
By kittycat 2000
Format:Kindle Edition
I have now read all 4 of the books in this series, and while they are all worthy of 5 stars, this was my favourite.
The Unicorn, don't think we ever found out why he's called that, has to be one of the most vicious, nasty killers I've ever come across. Even so I was gobsmacked at how low he could go. He really showed the depths of his depravity in the way he torments Lorne. I don't want to give anything away here but how she kept focussed with all that was happening around her I do not know. A really excellent book all round.


----------



## William Peter Grasso (May 1, 2011)

We all still love Lorne, Mel  

WPG


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Awww... Thanks William ♥


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Impeding Justice is on offer for only $2.99.

http://www.amazon.com/Impeding-Justice-Book-Two-ebook/dp/B0045UA6F0/ref=pd_sim_kstore_4

There's a special offer on all the Justice books on the Amazon page.

Have a great weekend.


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Impeding Justice leapt up the chart to #1 in the Police Procedurals this morning.

Grab your copy for only $.99.

http://www.amazon.com/Impeding-Justice-Simpkins-thriller-ebook/dp/B0045UA6F0


----------

